# Blackwood Bowl



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Here we go a Blackwood Bowl 9.5"x2.75" with an over all thickness of 3/16". Inertia sanded to around 320 polished with EEE and then a friction finish Shellawax. Which will harden over time, about three weeks or so then I will give it a final polish.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

nice bowl ... is that Australian blackwood, or what? ("blackwood" alone is not a very good specifier)


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

nice looking bowl, really like the last picture the way the bowl meets the foot, very cool.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job on the bowl Hughie.
Tell us a little more about the specie, not familiar with blackwood. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice looking piece.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Very nice bowl, like the grain,color.
Where are you buying Blackwood ?

Lilty


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Lilty said:


> Very nice bowl, like the grain,color.
> Where are you buying Blackwood ?
> 
> Lilty


Lilty, you, like Hugie, use the name "blackwood" as though it was a clear indicator of a particular wood. Since I can name at least a dozen unrelated species of wood that are commonly called blackwood, I'm interested in what wood you two are talking about. I think it is probably Australian (/Tasmanian) blackwood, since the bowl above is clearly not African blackwood and those are the two most common woods with that name, but I'd appreciate clarification on that point.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

*Blackwood info*

Acacia melanoxylon:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acacia_melanoxylon

This particular piece came from South Australia, although a lot of it does come from Tasmania. It is used for furniture and kitchen doors etc much of this usage is from Tasmania.

Its easy to turn with not a lot of tear out, sands and polishes well to a very good finish. This particular piece has spalted sap wood with it not something I see allot of.

As to purchase, might not be very helpful to you as I live in Sydney Australia:sad: Anyway it was a trade for making some turning tools for a mutual friend.


----------

